

America Has Hit “Peak Jobs” - FreeKill
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/26/america-has-hit-peak-jobs/

======
FellowTraveler
No one ever has trouble finding work in a free country.

Depressions are not caused by the weather. The depression will remain until we
get rid of all our policies which are causing it.

Since when did we believe that our right to vote (on hiring a common defense),
changed into a right to vote (on the things we want to force other people to
do?)

~~~
pekk
Which country is free, where there is no unemployment?

Many of the countries with lowest unemployment rates, have well-developed
'nanny states' which you would clearly dislike.

------
adamjernst
That graph is incredibly misleading. It goes from $5000 segments to a $50000
segment—which the author has the nerve to label a discontinuity!

That's not to say income inequality isn't a problem, but misleading charts are
the wrong way to make an argument.

